# Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE#2* Pg3



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Thursday evening I went out to feed the goats, fed the girls and babies and then moved onto the boys.. We have to adult males and the 9 week old buckling together.. because Orpheus our largest male is such a grain hog I have been feeding Ice (the baby) up on the spool... to give him a fighting chance.. I went to pick up his grain bowl and he decided to jump onto the the spool at the same time we collided mid air.. His very hard forehead and my very soft eye... It felt like my head was going to explode, I fell tothe ground blinded and yelling for my husband... He got me inside and I could not open my eye, but the pain started to get a little better after an hour so I went out and hayed and watered everyone, Told mark I wanted to go to bed, but he was like let me look at your eye first.. I heard Hmmm.. I think we need togo to the hosp.. Got the in laws over to watch the kids and went to our local ER.. They sent me to Albany Med.. (major medical center) where 2 eye surgeons ran me through a bunch of tests.. cat scans and eye ultrasound Diagnosis= Ruptured globe, I was whisked in for emergency surgery to repair the globe. CRAZY HUH? As it stands now I have no vision in my right eye, because of all the blood and debris in the globe they are unable to tell if the retina is attached.. They are not concerned about my vision as of now, the next 2 weeks being a critical time of just seeing if the eye is going to keep its integrity or if it has to be removed. If I can keep teh eye then I will have more surgery to help restore some vision, although I have been cautioned that it is unlikely that my vision will be much better than shapes and light. Right now I am just trying to wrap my head around this freak accident.. I just think it is so weird! I was very concerned that my husband was going to be like "The goats must go" but he has been great, taking over my chores (we have put milking on hold for right now) and taking care of the children and me.. just wanted to share, and remind everyone that freak accidents can occur.

Jennah


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

OH MY GOSH Jennah!
I am so sorry to hear about this- that really is a freak accident! :shocked: 
You will be in my thoughts ray: and I hope your recovery goes quickly, and you recover fully!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

oh thats so scary. Lets pray for a miracle - because I know they still do happen ray:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

Wow! That certainly is a freak accident. I am so sorry you have to go through this! Hoping for the best outcome for you... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

Oh gosh...that is aweful! :hug: I am so sorry. I do send prayers that your eye will completely heal.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I will be sending positive thoughts your way towards your recovery! :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

Wow, what a lot to go through. Good thing you got to the ER and Albany Med sooner rather than later-hopefully this helps with saving the eye.



yonderhill said:


> Right now I am just trying to wrap my head around this freak accident.. I just think it is so weird!


I understand this completely, sometimes it's hard to process that it's actually you that it's happening to.



yonderhill said:


> I was very concerned that my husband was going to be like "The goats must go" but he has been great, taking over my chores (we have put milking on hold for right now) and taking care of the children and me.


Wonderful that DH is being so supportive.

Thinking of you all as you make your way through this.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

Jennah
I will be praying for your eyesight to be restored.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

Thank you all for your well wishes... I really can not process the whole thing. but that has left me with a decent attitude about it, because it is only my vision.. I still have all my limbs and my left eye 
We have placed a restriction on allowing the children in with any of the babies for now.. just because I am paranoid. It truly was nobodys fault.. just a bizarre turn of events.. I believe the doctors and nurses at Albany Med will rememeber me for some time, they were all pretty dumbfounded when they heard it was a goat vs eye injury! Right now I am just living on pain meds and just going with the flow.. I am glad to have all you guys, it is nice to be able to share the crazy stuff along with the normal happenings...

Jennah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

Oh no....Jennah...  ...I am so ..sorry that happened ....I will pray ...that your injury will heal and you have a full and complete vision recovery..... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

How awful, my goodness, I pray that you make a full recovery. :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

wow..thats crazy!

hope you are better soon!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

I hope the drs are able to get your eye back to normal!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

How awful for you, but so glad your hubby took you to ER, more prayers coming your way.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

This is really a freak accident!!!! I am praying for a miracle: that you regain your sight in that eye!! :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## TheRidingLibrarian (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

OMG! Wow...prayers to you for a full recovery. I am amazed at what a good attitude you have about this....you are right, it could be so much worse. But still a lot of people would really let it get the best of them. :hug: And to Hubby for being such a help!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

Wow Thats really scary Jennah. Im hoping you have a good recovery. Blessings to your husband for getting you to a hospital hes a good man.
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

Oh Heavenly Father, I pray to you today that you be with Jennah and her family as she is going through this time. Lord I hope you will be with the doctors and all the personal to take care of her and lord to give them ability to take care of her and have the wisdom to know what needs to be done. Lord I hope she will be able to recover fully and have full recovery from this accident.

Thank you lord, and in your name I pray. Amen. ray: ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

I am so so sorry Jennah! :hug: :hug: :hug: That must be so hard on you and your family! I will be praying that you may keep your sight in it. ray: ray: ray:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

How scary  and unfortunate! I sure hope you get your sight back. I know how accidents can happen, my step dad had a nail go through one of his eyes so now he has a glass eye. I'm ray: for you and your family :hug:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*

well I just got home from a check up with the eye surgeon and a retina specialist.. good News is that the surgery appears to be successful and the eye is holding its shape and pressure, no infection as of yet The bad news is that the Retina specialist has me coming in Wed. for surgery to remove all the blood and debris within my eye.. although this could improve my vision so it is kind of good news as well, although I could really do with out the surgery

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.. it makes this alot easier mentally to know you are all out there rooting for me
Jennah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**



> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.. it makes this alot easier mentally to know you are all out there rooting for me
> Jennah


 Oh ....you are so very welcome.....and you are still in my prayers... ray:

I am so happy.... the news is good......how wonderful...thank the Lord... :leap: :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**

I hope the surgery goes easy and is successful. :hug: ray:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**

I'm am SURE That surgery will be worth it!! I'll continue to pray for you! :hug: ray:


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**

Oh Jennah... I dont know what to say other than I'll pray for you. Remember, IN ALL THINGS the Lord works for the good of those who love Him.

MUCH LOVE to you and I hope the eye gets better :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*



yonderhill said:


> The bad news is that the Retina specialist has me coming in Wed. for surgery to remove all the blood and debris within my eye..


 Is that surgery today? I am saying extra prayers for you to have a successful surgery. ray:

I was hit in the face once by one of my boys that I was trying to load, (totally my fault). He hit me so hard that I hit the ground and I was seeing stars. I was rushed tot he hospital because i was out for a bit. Nothing was really wrong other then a really sore face and I was very colorful. (Black and blue). They thought he crushed the bone under my eye but I guess my head is harder then a goats. :ROFL:


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale*



sweetgoats said:


> . They thought he crushed the bone under my eye but I guess my head is harder then a goats. :ROFL:


lol, thats quite a feat!


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**

Dear Jenna,

We are almost neighbors you know, although hours apart. I wish I was closer, would love to bring you some chicken soup, or lasagna, or a cake or SOMETHING to take the pain away and make it all better; I can't believe how brave you're being. I am sending all our thoughts and prayers your way. Love to you and your family, Lauren


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**

Jenna, How are you doing? I hope you are recovering. Please take it easy and just let us know how you are doing when you can.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**

hope you have a safe and easy recovery from the surgery today. ray:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**

I am doing well.. The surgery isn't until next Wed.... So I have about a week to prepare myself for it... I really miss my goats though, I have been banned from the barn so to speak, because any injury to my eye right now would be very bad. It is funny, everyone keeps asking me what we did with the goat, my husband is like "he's frolicking out in the pasture living the life of riley" He is our favorite and our first born on the farm, not that that would make a difference, it wasn't his fault.. I think everyone expects us to say we got rid of him. Silly people

Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**

oh ok - well I hope all goes well next week.

I agree it isnt the poor guys fault and I am glad you and your hubby feel the same


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**

Dear Jennah, Haven't heard from you in a while, how are you doing? Thinking of you each day and sending get-better-soon vibes. - Lauren


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**

I am doing well.. Thanks for asking. I have a recheck ultrasound on the eye tomorrow and then surgery on Wednesday.. Which I am told that I will be awake for  That just sounds creepy to me. I will keep you all posted after the surgery!!!!!

Jennah


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**

Jennah

ray: Praying for a successful surgery & a quick recovery


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Freak accident- a cautionary tale *UPDATE**

 All good things coming your way...


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Had surgery yesterday mornig to remove the blood from my eye.. pretty uneventful, woke up once during the procedure and was like "hello, I'm awake" and then I was out again.. I had a 30 min surgery with a 15 min recovery and I was able to leave. Had my post-op appt. this AM the Dr. seems happy with the results of the surgery, the giant black circle that was blocking most of my vision is gone, but it is still like looking through those frosted glass bricks, very little definition but can make out some shapes and light. He is hopeful that over the course of months my vision should improve.. I go back next week for another check-up * oh and the retina was still attached and the optic nerve was not affected.. just alot of blood from the original trauma.. So hopefully this is the end of my eye saga.. and it can just heal and I can get on with my life! Thanks again for all your thoughts and support, everyone has been so great!!


Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey thats great news -- hopefully its a full recovery from here on out. ray: :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That IS wonderful news! Glad that all went well and prayers sent that the coming months bring healing and recovery :hug:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope your eye continues to improve!!


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

We're thinking lovely, wonderful thoughts...


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone.. I am glad to be in the recovery phase now... I actually have been able to care for the goats today.. I think they missed me I am hoping to start milking again soon!

Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on getting back out -- I am sure they did miss you, you are part of the herd and they miss anyone who isnt there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh ...Jennah...I am so thrilled... your surgery went well....and now you are able to go visit your goaties...... :hug: Thank the Lord.... :grouphug: ray:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow.......have been out of town.....so sorry to hear about your ordeal, but so glad things are going well and you are on the mend :thumb: ! I have had my guys accidently butt my head when bending down to put fresh water buckets out, I clip them to the fence and they will come running over to see and bam! I will have to be more careful! 
Take care of yourself and goods thoughts coming your way!
Denise


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad to hear your surgery went well. :hug: :clap:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Just back from my last check-up.. eye is doing fine, I can resume all farm chores..Yeah!!! except for heavy lifting...won't my husband be pleased :wink: Thank you all for your well wishes.. it appears that I am finally on the road to recovery, and don't have to return to the Dr. for 3 weeks  

Jennah


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks great Jennah! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Man it is amazing that really, you were not hurt a lot worse. Thank the good lord above for watching out for you.

Glad you are healing s fast and on the road to a fill recovery.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is wonderful news, thank God that all will be fine and you will continue to improve. :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yay Jennah! Congrats on the recovery process!
Do you have your full sight back?
That could have turned out soo badly- so glad things went so well for you!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

No I don't have full sight.. it is like looking through muddy water.. I can make out shapes and light but not much definition.. I still can't believe it even happened, but it sure has changed the way I do things when I am in with the goats.. I am super cautious now. In a couple of weeks I will probably start driving.. Whoa, watch out :wink: 

Jennah


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh wow- do they expect it to improve?


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so glad you're feeling better!!! :hug: :stars:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

They don't really know if it will improve... just taking a wait and see approach (no pun intended)  

Jennah


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

So glad to hear youre doing better Jennah, it was scary though for awhile i bet. Crossing my fingers for you that your eyesight continues to improve.
beth


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Jennah, 
I just first read this thread today, and I am so very sorry you have had to go through this ordeal, but thrilled with your results so far. I believe those prayers from all the wonderful goat spot friends have been heard! 
I was an optometrist in a previous life, but have also personally suffered from retinal dettachments. My advice would be to be sure you get VERY regular eye exams in the future. If you ever have any new "floaters" or see flashes of light, or a dark curtain effect, see a retinal specialist immediately. You are very, very lucky that your retina is intact,but retinal detachments can sometimes occur months after the traumatic event, although the risk of that declines I think after a few months. I am sure your doc is providing all this info for you, but just wanted to make sure you got heard some of it again. I remember when I went through that, even with my background, a lot what the doc told me went in one ear and out the other, probably because I was still so shocked about the whole thing! I will pray for a continued good outcome!!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

You guys are so sweet!!! Jill- Thank you for your words of wisdom! I have been seeing the retina specialist quite frequently and he is the one who performed my 2nd surgery.. He did tell me that I would basically be a patient for life as the trauma increases my risk of cataracts and especially glaucoma. So my days of just getting my eyes checked at Wal*Mart are officially over. 

Jennah


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

It is Soooooo great that you are feeling better!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

Keep us updated. I'll put you on my prayer list. My boss detached her retina doing yoga of all things! One of those breathing exercises. She was later advised not to take yoga with young college girls but to stick to the over 50 yoga class. Ouch :-( 

Let's pray for a miracle!!!!


----------

